# Not even a year old and can barely use due to issues



## bcfelicia (Jul 12, 2021)

*I purchase a Cub Cadet XT1 Enduro LT 46 in. 22 HP V-Twin Kohler 7000 Series Engine Hydrostatic Drive Gas Riding Lawn Mower almost a year ago in 2020 from the Home Dept website and received it by August 4, 2020. It barely has over 60 hours. It struggles to crank every single time I go to use it to mow my lawn, which is typically every 2 weeks. It spent 3 weeks at a Cub Cadet certified mechanic, (since it is still under warranty of course) at the end of June until May 1, 2021. It is BACK there again and has been for over 2 weeks as of July 9, 2021. I am being told it will probably be another month before I can get it back due to problems with parts being difficult to get. That’s not on the repair shop and I don’t fault them whatsoever. This has been somewhat of a guessing game because the repair shop can’t replicate the issue. I spoke to the owner and informed him that it only occurs when it has sat for a couple of weeks. If I manage to get it to crank I can turn it off and crank it right back up. Now he seems to think it’s something to do with the Carburetor. I’m SO OVER this nonsense. I have a practically BRAND NEW mower that I have used under 10 times, (maybe 6-7 at this point) that I can’t use. What say you Cub Cadet friends? I need some advice. Thank you in advance. *


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say you need a larger starting battery than the one it came with (more CCA). Had that exact issue with my wife's CC ever since new, same exact symptoms. I took the OEM battery out this spring and replaced it with a larger one (plenty of room to do that), made sure the connections to the battery were clean and bright as well as the battery to ground lug Tightened everything up, applied some di-electric grease to all the terminals and it's been good to go ever since. Quite irritating when it won't turn over or turns over a turn and stops but when warmed up, cranks fine. In my opinion, the battery it ships with is too small (not enough CCA) for the application.
\
My wife got pretty irritated with it until I put in a larger starting battery. Now she's happy.

I also have a CC but mine is a zero turn 60" Tank with a Kawaskai motor. Never had that issue with it but it came with a larger starting battery (which is long gone) because it's 10 years old and I replace starting batteries every 5 years, good or bad.

In my humble opinion (not a certified mechanic and don't claim to be), it has nothing to do with the carb at all.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your mower has a 3 year limited warranty. Try the larger battery as "sidecarflip" suggests to see if it improves. If not, return it to Home Depot. Some of the reviews on this tractor have not been good.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Your mower has a 3 year limited warranty. Try the larger battery as "sidecarflip" suggests to see if it improves. If not, return it to Home Depot. Some of the reviews on this tractor have not been good.


I have to say that my wife's and mine (which cost quite a bit more than her's have been flawless) except for her undersized battery issue.

Now I did have to replace the electromagnetic pto clutch on mine because I ripped the leads out of it (my fault), I caught a stick in the connector and ripped it apart and replaced the anti scalp wheels and rollers a few times because they do wear out and a couple spindles from mowing over poly binder twine that ate the bearings up. Not a big deal and again, my fault for not watching. I get my blades (which I replace yearly on both and the parts (clutch, spindles and rollers from Agri Supply, because they are much less expensive than OEM and belts too. All wear items. My wife's nothing but blades and we mow about 7 acres of lawn on the average.

One thing I like about both is, they both actually have grease fittings on all the wear points, wheels, steering spindles and on mine, all the actuator linkages and idler arms. They get greased ever other mow and of course oil changes and air filter cleanings.

Don't like the 'deck wash thing, never use it. I just use my mower lift and clean the deck undersides a couple times a year and when I change out blades in the fall and I coat the undersides of the decks with spray on WD40 before I put them up for the winter, caked on grass likes to cause rust and I don't want the decks rusting out.

I'm quite happy with both of them, so is my wife other than the undersized battery issue on hers. Hers has a Kohler, mine is a Kawasaki. Hers does make a puff of oil on startup but I think that is because the oil vapor from the crankcase breather collects in the plenum of the carb and gets sucked in on start up because oil consumption is minimal on both mowers.

I've adjusted the valves on both (both have solid lifters) and I change the oil and filters on mine every other year (Hydro gear transmission), hers is Hydro gear as well but no filters or drain plugs.

I'd buy another one in a minute if I needed to, don't see that happening anytime soon. I have 600 hours on mine, she has 200 on her's.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never read any reviews, I don't hold much credence is reviews anyway. My Kubota dealer sells them and he told me they were good units. Have no reason to doubt him, known him personally for 30 years. Got them both from him btw and my tiller.

Like my CC reverse tine tiller. People complain about them (read some reviews on it) all the time about hard shifting from reverse to forward and how they break down. Mine has never broken down in 5 years, far as the shifting goes, it's all straight cut non synchromesh gears so you have to 'jog' it a bit to get it to shift from forward to reverse. Not a big deal and I also read about transmission failures. First thing I did was pull the fill cap on the top of the transmission and add about 12 ounces of high quality synthetic grease (it's grease filled, not oil). CC don't put a lot of grease inside the gearbox but mine now has plenty so no issues. My garden is around an acre so it gets used a lot as does my Troy Bilt Pony, but the CC tiller gets used the most. Good tiller overall. Added the Ardisam hiller-furrower attachment this year for making furrows for planting potatoes, works excellent. beats the hand digging and it's 100% bolt on to the CC tiller. Gonna be a lot of spuds this year to dig. Garden is going bonkers with all the rain.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There's been a problem with the KT7000 series "Evap Line" on the carburetor. * Kohler Service Bulletin # 348*. Either stalls for no apparent reason, or can develop a "hard start" issue.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Bob, I'll take a look...Daryl


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Thanks Bob, I'll take a look...Daryl



Certified Kohler repair shop so they send me SB's on a regular basis. You probably need to check out *SB# 309* for the smoking issue on the KT7000 series you mentioned


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

cannot get that one to load Bob...


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> cannot get that one to load Bob...


Try Kohlers website, or call Kohler Tech Support @ 800-544-2444. They'll e-mail you a copy of SB# 309, or you can talk to the Tech Support guy about the problem..... They don't just support Dealers, it's consumers also


----------



## gentzel (Jul 16, 2021)

SB #348


----------

